# Best ... and worst, aspects of life?



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

I'm still trying to build a more complete picture of life for an expat in Portugal, prior to taking the plunge myself, so having asked what you missed, I'd now like to ask: what are the best .. and the worst, aspects of living there?

I imagine the best includes the sun, the warmth, the people, the food, the beaches, the scenery, maybe the expat social life? The worst seems to be the bureaucracy ...

But what's your view?

Nick


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

flashfolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> The worst seems to be the bureaucracy ...
> 
> ...


Yes Portugal is bureaucratic, but the problems are often caused by Expats themselves, not bothering to learn the system or what it is they are required to do and then deciding either through ignorance or design it's nothing to do with them!
For me theres not really a best or worst, because I made those decisions before I moved and they very much influenced where I lived and what I wanted in Portugal.
It's more frustration at times actually getting things done and a continuing inability to be fluent in Portuguese.


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

canoeman said:


> It's more frustration at times actually getting things done and a continuing inability to be fluent in Portuguese.


Is the language difficulty frustrating because of having to get things done and negotiate your way through life, or is it more not being able to chat comfortably with the locals, which would be nice to be able to do?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

flashfolly said:


> Is the language difficulty frustrating because of having to get things done and negotiate your way through life, or is it more not being able to chat comfortably with the locals, which would be nice to be able to do?


It's a bit of both, getting things done is not about language but actually getting things done, I can always resort to printing a picture off internet and translating information if I get really stuck.
It's more about feeling comfortable when your out and about and being able to converse even on a simple level with the people you meet.


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

canoeman said:


> It's more about feeling comfortable when your out and about and being able to converse even on a simple level with the people you meet.


Yes, I also feel that's important, but I know it takes a long time to reach that level with a foreign language.


----------



## atalia (Mar 14, 2011)

*Hi there*

It really depends on what part of Portugal. In the north you really have to speak Portuguese. We lived in Braga for a year and even sorting out electric, TV, water, etc requires a good knowledge of the language.
Having lived in western Algarve for four years, I have decided to move to NZ. The ex-pat community, is well...., leaves a lot to be desired. There is a lot of sharks out there who love to prey on new blood. We are totally bored. Once the happy holday feeling has passed there is actually very little to do. A lot of ex-pat while away their hours in cheap booze. You only have to look at the number of AA meetings here. Food, price of fuel is on par with the Ireland and I think dearer than the UK. Electric certainly is!! If you are thinking of bringing older kids forget it. Schools are expensive and the kids future bleak. There is a lot of drugs here believe it or not. In our village, it is quite the norm for people to be rolling their wacky baccy ****.....so my advice-think twice. Good luck.


flashfolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm still trying to build a more complete picture of life for an expat in Portugal, prior to taking the plunge myself, so having asked what you missed, I'd now like to ask: what are the best .. and the worst, aspects of living there?
> 
> ...


----------

